# to much bull



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

we are trying to open a spanish office of a UK Ltd company, so far we have taken 8 weeks and got nowhere at all, we have a perfectly good english speaking solicitor who doesn't understand that if my wife is director and shareholder of the business she doesn't need permission to act onbehalf of the UK company, we have all the official documents translated and verified as true but still they want this letter (involves getting it translated,notorised then sent back to the UK for a apotille).
Thinking of moving back already to much bull, i was very relaxed the first week after escaping the rat race of the UK but now so wound up back to were i was before i came here.
Anyone have any suggestions please??


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

markjd said:


> Anyone have any suggestions please??


Yes, take the day off and go somewhere really nice and relax - lol

Why would you need a Spanish office or this just a choice thing, personally I don't se why you neeed an office outside of your home at all, its just another overhead and by having a fixed office in Spain then you leabe yourself open to paying more tax in Spain.

Your company is a Limited company registered with companies house in the UK,
leave it there and do your work over the internet, then you can pay certain taxes in the UK and not here, where tax levels are higher


----------



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Yes, take the day off and go somewhere really nice and relax - lol
> 
> Why would you need a Spanish office or this just a choice thing, personally I don't se why you neeed an office outside of your home at all, its just another overhead and by having a fixed office in Spain then you leabe yourself open to paying more tax in Spain.
> 
> ...


The office is based in our house not like a proper office and all my work is done over the internet, i have got my padron and residence and have been told i have to pay tax on any work i carry out in Spain, then there is the 180 day thing were are you a tax rsident??
in the future i will need to employ someone to do some of the work so how would i get round this??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My husband wanted to this - open his business up in Spain, he went into it and realised that ti was soooooo complicated and expensive, so he's now gonna do it the other way round. Keeping his company as a UK company and work from Spain - thats the plan?????


Jo


----------

